# Commitment



## subcool (Mar 6, 2010)

Of the many things people may say about me one thing I would hope they would never question is my commitment to the plant we all love.
When I was locked up I had a guy draw me a wicked leaf tat and I have been looking for someone to ink it for almost 10 years now. Another artist gave me the idea to actually have a bud inked and then I met someone with enough talent to actually draw one of my bud shots on my back.

We got started today and let me tell you lower center spine is no joke!

This was all I could take on day one 

I will update after the next session early in April.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Mar 6, 2010)

That tat is gonna be no joke, I love to see when people get tats from someone that is talented and can produce work that looks like a picture.There is a tat thread on here somewhere that shows a edit killer tat of an MJ plant, you should check it out. Good luck with the tat Sub, and hey at least you have some good meds to numb the pain.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Mar 6, 2010)

Whats up Sub, There is a wicked tat on page 6 of this thread, its a whole plant.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34145


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2010)

:48::48: I know you need it. Ain't it a pain to find a artist to do the tattoo you want?


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

cool sub. cmon man...man up, lol yeah spine is no joke.


----------



## subcool (Mar 6, 2010)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Whats up Sub, There is a wicked tat on page 6 of this thread, its a whole plant.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34145




That is a bad *** thread for sure

sub


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice...


----------



## tcbud (Mar 6, 2010)

Beautiful "sign of Commitment".


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 6, 2010)

that is gonna be so ill when it's done!! cant wait to see pics of the final product


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 6, 2010)

very cool!!! it took me 10 years to commit to hubby I cant even imagine how long a tattoo would take me to commit to...I want a little one right below my palm on my arm. prob not gonna happen.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome SUB!  I'm inked to the bone...lol...unless I want to do my face or boys...lol...I have no room.  I've even gon to the point of haveing some removed so that I can replaces them with new ideas, from better artists.


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 7, 2010)

NICE!!!!!
i agree. thats commitment


----------

